# Fishing Big Walnut Creek



## fliggs9276

Looking to fish in big walnut creek, what type of fish should I expect to catch? Any bait suggestions?


----------



## youngpondfisher

crappie, and smallies mainly. i have heard that soft craws are the best bait to use there


----------



## buckzye11

I used to fish there a ways back. I had some good luck with Sauger in there too.


----------

